
ClosureBox: Send a message to anyone, vent with no consequence - nickbyte
https://box.dealingwith.it/
======
nickbyte
This is a tool I made for myself to vent out, you basically write out a
message to anybody. it doesn't go to them and the site doesn't store any of
your data, and its helpful if you're somebody who had a ton to say and didn't
say it all.

